# Motor 200 V 2 Phasen



## Moroso (25 April 2009)

ACHTUNG ÜBERSCHRIFT IST FALSCH, ES SIND 3 PHASEN (DREHSTROM)
Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einen 200V / 60Hz  Drehstrommotror aus Japan.
Der Motor ist in Dreieck angeschlossen.
Ich würde den Motor jetzt gerne in unserem Netz (400V 50 Hz) mit einen hier erhältlichen  FU ansteuern.
Wie kann ich das machen?
Geht das so?
Motor in Stern anschliessen. Dann würde der Motor dann wohl so 340 - 360V Drehstrom  abkönnen.
Ich glaube man kann einen Frequenzumformer auf eine Höchstausgangsspannung parametrieren.
Oder liege ich da mal wieder völlig falsch?

Danke schon mal.
Moroso


----------



## trinitaucher (25 April 2009)

Moroso schrieb:


> Ich glaube man kann einen Frequenzumformer auf eine Höchstausgangsspannung parametrieren.


Glaube ich nicht, da die Ausgangsspannung von der Zwischenkreisspannung abhängt. Anders als über die Eingangsspannung oder die Anschlussart (Stern / Dreieck) kann man die Motorspannung nicht beeinflussen, meine ich.
Oder du klemmst noch ein Paar Widerstände in die Zuleitungen.


----------



## Solaris (25 April 2009)

Hallo Moroso,

es gibt Umrichter mit fester Ausgangsspannungshöhe und es gibt auch welche mit einstellbarer Ausgangsspannung. Da mußt Du in den jeweiligen Eigenschaften/Parametersätzen schauen. Die ganz kleinen habe ich noch nicht einstellbar gesehen. Wir haben letztens mit einem KEB 7,5kW-Typ eine herabgesetzte Ausgangsspannung gefahren, hat super funktioniert. Die regeln die Zwischenkreisspannung runter, somit wird der Ausgangsspannungswert regelbar. 


Gruß Soli


----------



## Moroso (25 April 2009)

*0,55kW*

Die Info noch angehängt.
Gruss Moroso

PS: Meint Ihr das der oben beschriebene Motor bei Sternanschluss sehr an 400V leiden würde?

Mensch was schreibe ich denn, oben in der Überschrift....!!! 3 Phasen natürlich also, ganz normaler Drehstrom!!!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 April 2009)

...so wie Soaris in #3 schreibt funktioniert das, dabei muß du natürlich aufpassen das nur die Effektivspannung herabgesetzt wird, die Spitzenspannungen bleiben. Die Wicklungsissolierung muß das dann ab können.
Bei 0,55KW würde ich mir überhaubt überlegen ob du den Motor nicht gegen einen 50Hz Motor austauscht, die sind doch sehr preisgünstig zu bekommen.

gruß helmut


----------



## trinitaucher (25 April 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> es gibt Umrichter mit fester Ausgangsspannungshöhe und es gibt auch welche mit einstellbarer Ausgangsspannung.


Ja, hast recht. Ich gehe irgendwie immer von einer ungesteuerten Eingangsschaltung (B6U aus). Aber es gibt natürlich auch gesteuerte Gleichrichter.
... hätte vorher mal in mein Büchlein schauen sollen, das neben mir im Schrank liegt


----------



## MSB (26 April 2009)

Da der Effektivwert der Spannung ausschließlich von deren Taktung abhängt,
ist die Zwischenkreisspannung relativ egal ...

Die Zwischenkreisspannung muss nur hoch genug sein, für die gewünschte Ausgangsspannung.

Ob die sich daraus ergebenden Spitzen, die ja so hoch wie die Zwischenkreisspg. sind, 
die Isolation der Motorwicklung abkann ist wieder was anderes ... aber natürlich keinesfalls zu vernachlässigen ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------

